# Wood transfer advice



## karfeef (1 Mar 2014)

Hi all. Apologies if this is in the wrong section.

I'm going to be making some basic puzzles for my kids using birch ply. The images I want to use are the usual letters, numbers, animals etc.

They already have a couple of similar toys that have the kind of thing I'm looking to achieve, but I'm not sure how to go about getting the images onto the wood.

The one in the picture has all the numbers in what resembles (to me anyway) slide on water transfers, similar to airfix model transfers, which is then lacquered over.

Am I right in thinking this and is it a normal way of getting these type of images onto wood, or is there another way which would take less time?

Cheers

H

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## xy mosian (5 Mar 2014)

Hi, 
I was looking forward to seeing answers to this question. As there have been non I'll throw my ramblings in. 

From a production point of view the longest job will be positioning the various elements, however they are made. To get around that the whole of the surface, clock face above, would need applying in one go. This could be achieved by printing from PC. Obviously you would lose the grain of the timber and the edges of the paper would catch and look scruffy very quickly. 

I never used, and have no idea of the price, Vehicle Signs made in Vinyl. These often have transparent grounds and could do the job. Sorry I can't be more help. Let us know how you get on. Better yet do a WIP.
xy


----------



## Brentingby (5 Mar 2014)

For a production piece like that, it is very possible they use a screen print process. Not as easily done at home but it can be.


----------



## karfeef (5 Mar 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I'm interested to know what medium used is to print on to, nothing I've seen for an inkjet is thin enough, as with the example in the picture, there is basically no raised surface.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## xy mosian (5 Mar 2014)

Does this help?
http://petapixel.com/2013/02/27/how-to- ... onto-wood/
xy


----------



## Lons (5 Mar 2014)

karfeef":ivgkt69p said:


> Thank you for the reply. I'm interested to know what medium used is to print on to, nothing I've seen for an inkjet is thin enough, as with the example in the picture, there is basically no raised surface.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300




Hi
I haven't used it but you can buy waterslide paper off ebay or the web. I'm looking at the process for a different project.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1038801443

Bob


----------



## karfeef (6 Mar 2014)

That looks good for photo stuff, much better than spending hours rubbing off paper 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## karfeef (6 Mar 2014)

Lons":w2j15mz1 said:


> Hi
> I haven't used it but you can buy waterslide paper off ebay or the web. I'm looking at the process for a different project.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1038801443
> 
> Bob



I didn't know waterside transfer existed for inkjet. Shows how hard I searched lol.

Thanks mate

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## loftyhermes (6 Mar 2014)

Steve Ramsey has just done a video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdo64-wo ... 8UqSQYc9-w 
in which he puts pictures onto wood using the backing sheet of a sheet of labels (about 6.15 mins in) if this helps.
Steve


----------

